# I Got Halloween Off!!!!!!!



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

SHOCKED IAM,EVERYONE CANCELLED THIER VACTION DAY FOR THAT DAY!!!!

so i had to make a made dash to decorate. not as fancy as in the past. but..............

i did buy the 5 foot tall dancing pirate skeleton form wal-mart!

when i read the insructioned it said best used with rum!

anyways after 2 years the man is back,i all ready put in vaction for next year!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice! Luckily we have a costume contest every year at work (I've won first place twice, last year came in 7th), so I get to dress up in the morning and be a complete freak all day, come right home and scare the TOTers. Enjoy the holiday bud :devil:


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> Nice! Luckily we have a costume contest every year at work (I've won first place twice, last year came in 7th), so I get to dress up in the morning and be a complete freak all day, come right home and scare the TOTers. Enjoy the holiday bud :devil:


Are you wearing a dress again??? :googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Geez - now THAT would be scary.


----------



## Don of the Dead (Aug 17, 2005)

Uh....I took Halloween 06' off November 1st of 2005


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

I have to save all my vacation time for when I do a placement in 2008 to get my Social Service Worker Diploma. So, I take "make up time" for this year and last. Tomorrow I am off at 12 noon and have to work an extra hour each day for 4.5 days. It will be well well worth it


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I got tomorrow AND wednesday off..Woot!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I was inspired and took an impromptu 1/2 day after I won first prize in our work costume contest! :jol:


----------

